# 15 gallon inlet hose attachment..



## ruely (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello. I am looking for an attachment I saw on a guy's airless machine. It had 3 siphon tubes that could be put in 3 different 5 gal. buckets at a time, yet they were close enough together that the 3 could also fit inside one bucket if the lid was off. I have searched and searched to no avail. Anyone know what I'm talking about or know where to buy one? Thanks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ruely said:


> Hello. I am looking for an attachment I saw on a guy's airless machine. It had 3 siphon tubes that could be put in 3 different 5 gal. buckets at a time, yet they were close enough together that the 3 could also fit inside one bucket if the lid was off. I have searched and searched to no avail. Anyone know what I'm talking about or know where to buy one? Thanks.


What was the topic of the thread?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I say that once in the "new product" section of PWC or American Paint Contractor magazines. Maybe do a search there.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

3 siphon tubes and a hose clamp.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

i have one...got it at SW for five bucks (reg. $230--but no one had bought one for three years and they were looking to get it out of their inventory.)

here is what it is:http://www.rsci.com/q-800-spider-gold-series-6420.html

spider by quicktruss is the name of the product


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mblosik said:


> i have one...got it at SW for five bucks (reg. $230--but no one had bought one for three years and they were looking to get it out of their inventory.)
> 
> here is what it is:http://www.rsci.com/q-800-spider-gold-series-6420.html
> 
> spider by quicktruss is the name of the product


Yep, thats what I remember. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats the point of it? So you can draw out of 3 5's at a time? Seems like 3x the cleaning if you ask me. What is the goal? Do you want to not have to re-load your 5's as much?

The best setup ive seen was a 55 gal garbage can cut in half ( more or less ) You can fit 15-20 gal in that...a good way to box your paint too. 

Oh yeah...when you cut the garbage can in half...use the bottom half :whistling2:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I would be scared of a trash can, too flimsy. I use the food storage or water containers.


----------

